# Snowballs



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

Lol...lol....:grin2::grin2::grin2::grin2:
Neeko had the same snow balls!!!


----------



## Julie Timmons (Dec 16, 2016)

Neeko13 said:


> Lol...lol....:grin2::grin2::grin2::grin2:
> 
> Neeko had the same snow balls!!!
> 
> ...




Getting them out was fun! Not!! Took me a half hr and I had to use a hatchet to break up the big ones. And he did this twice today. 
But two weeks ago it was mud so this was easier on my floors. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Great snowballs, looks like the pups are enjoying the snow.


----------



## LynnC (Nov 14, 2015)

Luna didn’t stay still long enough to get any snowballs


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

I discovered, when I had Maxi, is if you dribble warm water on the snowballs, they’ll melt really quickly. . Just use lots of towels!


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Cute photos of your snow pups!.


----------



## jeanetter (Mar 5, 2018)

I love how much they love snow!


----------



## OscarsDad (Dec 20, 2017)

Julie Timmons said:


> We had a Nor’easter today in New England. Riley had a ton of fun making snowballs! [emoji38]


That looks very familiar!


----------

